# Avenue Line



## Geoff. (Jan 3, 2006)

Motor Vessel "Antrim" 1966 to 1968 - Engineer


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

*Avenue*

Was in Galway, 1961, Araluen, Coasting Donegal the Galway back to NZ 64, then USSCO. Say Chief thompson 66. 
Jim B


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome geoff to SN enjoy the site and the knowledge that goes with it and a happy new year to you.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Geoff

I was R/O on the Antrim from early part of 1967. Joined in Hull on the 23/1 for the HT to Swansea. Signed off 3/2 and resigned 10/2 for the deep sea trip. Uk - west coast Canada/USA through Panama to NZ/Aussie. Stopped in the Pacific to lift a piston I think - Some sharks were caught with a heaving line and pork chop. Back home via Cape Town as the Sewage Canal shut.

Im sure we must have met but I have a bad memory for names - perhaps you could post a pic.

Nigel Collett


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi geoff welcome aboard looking at yur profile dont suppose you remember much about the "P6" perkins enjoy the site
Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

I was on Antrim for nearly a year 1971-72 for a couple of voyages. Captains Luck, Murray and Whittleton. Chief Eng J. Horsburgh and Radio officer J. Kane. Bosun was Wally Green. Any names sound familiar?


----------



## EXAB (Mar 23, 2005)

*re Antrim*

I was on the old Antrim from 21/8/56 until 25/1/ 57 We went to Fiji and then the NZ coast,after that my memory is blank,I think we brought back general cargo to the Uk but I can't be sure.I think it had something to do with the outward bound cargo which was 17 diffenets brands of Scotch in number 3 hold plus 40gallon drums of pure alcohol on deck.I know they were one barrel short on arrival in NZ.I think it was lost overboard!!!!!


----------



## daveyjones (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailed on the Tyrone '58/59. Rated Senior Ordinary Seaman. A supposed 3 months trip to NZ but was shanghied when we got to Cornerbrook NF into an 11 months MANZ run. Dry ship and Avenue Ship.Co aptly named the 'Hungry Goose Line.' Read about that voyage in my book 'Oceans Of Time' due in the NZ book shops mid August. 

Dave


----------

